# Disney's animated Gargoyle series



## Amarantha sedai (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi, I'm new to this forum. Are there any fans of Disney's animated Gargoyles series? I thought that was one of the better animated TV shows for kids that adults could actually watch and enjoy. The script was well written incorporating a lot of folklore- Arthurian, Norse, Faerie,Native American, Japanese, and West African.  Most of the voice actors were from the Next Generation Star Trek series. 
I enjoyed the symbolism and allusions used throughout the series- there was a bit taken from Shakespeare's plays-the Macbeth character. There was a bit of Sci Fi in some of the episodes and there was even the Illuminati Society.
However, once a new writing team came on board, and the show was moved to ABC channel 7, on Saturday mornings, the plots and the artwork went down hill from there.  
Any old fans out there?


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 2, 2005)

I can remember this - and I also remember that you are right - it was pretty well done. No doubt we'll see it pop up on DVD one day


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 5, 2020)

Prabaly by far the best animated tv seres that Disney ever turned out ion terms of both writing and animation .  It was produced by the people who Batman the Animated series and the reason it was as good as it was. The series had it all.


----------

